# coilover kits...(and a question about strut bars)



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well i've had my mind set on the teins...because they're awesome quality, etc.
i just stumbled upon this site and im wondering what makes the teins in excess of $1000 and these are all pretty cheap. i know the tein set comes with everything including the camber plate or whatever. are these kits not including EVERYTHING I NEED or are they just shitty quality.
sorry for not searching...all the suspensiuon tehcincal jargon is confusing to me.
on a side note: are these strut bars allright? from what i've heard most ppl can't even tell a difference with strut bars...so im just making sure these ones don't hit my hood or rub.







ractive type 8 strut bar

now heres the Url for all the coilovers.
the big question being...should i be saving for the teins...and while we're at it. whats the cheapest price and place to get the teins?
http://www.slickcar.com/coilovers.asp?SubCategory3ID=345

and heres more info on the bar: http://www.slickcar.com/productdetails.asp?ProductID=2290

thanks guys!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ractive=crap. Please search next time, too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Ractive=crap. Please search next time, too.


Actually the Ractive strut bar is better than the generic ones you see on ebay.. 

Now...I wouldn't touch those coil-overs... save your money and buy GC's


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Strutbar:
Doesn't matter. If it looks nice and doesn't interfere with the car physically then get it.
Its debateable as to whether it 'does' anything anyway. Some AutoX with it, some without.
Just get the bar that fits your budget or has your style. Don't worry about who makes it. 

As for suspension, big name coilover is really the only way to go. However your use is what determines the brand.
Racing, AutoX, street, just for looks, etc.


Seth


----------

